# The Real Reason Marijuana Is Illegal



## kamonra (Jul 5, 2010)

I smoke marijuana for spirtual purposes.......??? 
The same courts who say i cant smoke marijuana for religious reasons are the same people who dont believe in god... and has no religion !!! 

The sun is a living life form a living god .... so is the earth ....
the marijuana plant accepts sunlight and programs it into a chemical that helps the brain stay connected with the sun god ra ... same process as photosynthesis....
The earth also has certain nutrients converted to help with this connection to her 
so a marijuana smoker always stay connected with god Ra (sun) and mother earth (goddess) these two geological life forms or gods are connected to the two great gods or first mother and father of the universes...( amen ) and (amennette) ... these two gods together makes up the supreme being ....which is actually the only life to exist .. we are parts or working organisms with in this supreme being....scientist have proven this in the big bang and m theory to name a few..... but they became aware of this just recently as science began to understand.... so now it became illegal ........... see the whole world is being enslaved by ...some would say the devil while others say the aliens .... or maybe the alien tricked us into believing in the devil .... which ever the case .. the powers to be dont want us connected to the supreme being .. so that they may continue to enslave us ....america dont even respect their own constitution i.e. ( 1st amndmnt, 4th amndmnt, and freedom of religion restoration act ) The fact that they wont allow me the spiritual connection proves that i am a slave .. and not truly free...... yes you can be connected to supreme being without marijuana , but in societies current state of distractions...work, television, violence , and with the constant suggestion by scientist that god doesnt exist .. makes it hard without some aid ...an aid that they deny access to .... the reasons they use are FRAUD, LIES , RACISM AND FEAR THEY SPREAD.... ANY ONE CAN BE RACIST BUT JUST THINK ABOUT WHITE PEOPLE FOR EXAMPLE.....WHITE PEOPLE MUST REPENT TO THE SUN .. FOR THEIR ANCESTORS PLACING THEIR LIKENESS BEFORE THE SUN GOD RA ....THAT IS WHY WHITE PEOPLE SKINS IS ABSENT OF MELONIN WHICH HELPS OBSORB THE SUN RAYS FOR SPIRITUAL PURPOSES ..... MARIJUANNA HELPS REPLACE SOME OF THE SUN LIGHT DEFECINCIES THAT WHITE PEOPLE HAVE..... THATS WHY THEY CONSTANTLY TELL YOU TO STAY AWAY FROM THE SUN AND THE SUN IS OUR ENEMY....THATS RIDICOULOUS...INFACT I HAve never met i white person (male or female) who hates colored people and smoke marijuana .... its almost impossible ... the connection with gods and the supreme being wouldnt allow such hatred ............i am not racist but knows for a fact that ... all white people must repent before the sun god ra ... or ra and its sun rays will continue to intesify .. renedering white people unable to get sun light .. almost like the vampire effect.....if you are white dont get angry ... just repent to the sun .. let ra know you are sorry for ... alexander the great and the ptolemy's conquering of egypt and their attempt to discredit sun worship .. to replace it with the worship of them ... thats is what christians have been doing worshipping a false god unknowingly ..... sad .... just repent .. continue to smoke your bud and remember ... the hydrogen atoms the sun cooks up to make helium .. which in turn makes alll other elements ... so we are made from the same source .. we are all brothers and sisters to an extent..........every thing i say can be proven scientifically ... they dont want a bud smoker like me to enlighten the people so we may break out of the slavery ........ WORLD WIDE SLAVERY


----------



## kamonra (Jul 5, 2010)

no its not interesting i can prove it all scientifically


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Jul 5, 2010)

whats your point Im to stoned to make sense outa all that


----------



## ilcattivo (Jul 5, 2010)

the real reason pot is illegal is cause some people who smoke it turn into nutjobs who spout incoherent bullsh*t about sun god ra, aliens tricking us about the devil, white people repenting to the sun, etc. Well that's probably not the real reason, but after reading your post, I suggest you seriously consider getting help.


----------



## eastsidebagel (Jul 5, 2010)

kamonra said:


> I smoke marijuana for spirtual purposes.......???
> The same courts who say i cant smoke marijuana for religious reasons are the same people who dont believe in god... and has no religion !!!
> 
> The sun is a living life form a living god .... so is the earth ....
> the marijuana plant accepts sunlight and programs it into a chemical that helps the brain stay connected with the _*sun god ra*_


The moment I stopped reading...


----------



## kamonra (Jul 5, 2010)

its all scientifically proven ..... the sun makes all life on earth .. and even the earth .... so only life can create life so the sun can only be a life form so is the earth .... simple logic ..... the problem is white people cant accept the fact that their ancestors f'd up .. from egyptians time all the way up africans being shipped over to build their loveley america which enslaves them as well ........ better repent or you all will burn ... your own bible says the world will be destroyed by fire ..... look at sceintific reporst of the biggest solar flare due in 2012 .......


----------



## kamonra (Jul 5, 2010)

its all scientifically proven ..... the sun makes all life on earth .. and even the earth .... so only life can create life so the sun can only be a life form so is the earth .... simple logic ..... the problem is white people cant accept the fact that their ancestors f'd up .. from egyptians time all the way up africans being shipped over to build their loveley america which enslaves them as well ........ better repent or you all will burn ... your own bible says the world will be destroyed by fire ..... look at sceintific reporst of the biggest solar flare due in 2012 ....... so u need some help .... and its people like you who claim to have open minds refuse to believe ... because they are white get over it​


----------



## NBKA (Jul 5, 2010)

kamonra said:


> its all scientifically proven ..... the sun makes all life on earth .. and even the earth .... so only life can create life so the sun can only be a life form so is the earth .... simple logic ..... the problem is white people cant accept the fact that their ancestors f'd up .. from egyptians time all the way up africans being shipped over to build their loveley america which enslaves them as well ........ better repent or you all will burn ... your own bible says the world will be destroyed by fire ..... look at sceintific reporst of the biggest solar flare due in 2012 ....... so u need some help .... and its people like you who claim to have open minds refuse to believe ... because they are white get over it​


Bro you have smoked yourself stupid!


----------



## kamonra (Jul 5, 2010)

it is obvious most whites cant understand the god concept ... improper sunlight obsorbtion ..... keep smoking u need it .... better repent .. or the sun will burn u as well ....look a love you all i want you to be cured but you fuckrs wont listen and repent


----------



## kamonra (Jul 5, 2010)

whats stupid its all proven scientifically


----------



## kamonra (Jul 5, 2010)

sun is a god ... the egyptians believe it for 5 thousand years plus so how is that incoherent bull sht


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Jul 5, 2010)

kamonra said:


> it is obvious most whites cant understand the god concept ... improper sunlight obsorbtion ..... keep smoking u need it .... better repent .. or the sun will burn u as well ....look a love you all i want you to be cured but you fuckrs wont listen and repent


ok so im white, and if I dont wear sunscreen in the heat I burn up and I smoke enough herbs what should I do?


----------



## ilcattivo (Jul 5, 2010)

J.cun.Shallow said:


> ok so im white, and if I dont wear sunscreen in the heat I burn up and I smoke enough herbs what should I do?


dude!?! sunscreen?!? are you crazy the devil aliens invented sunscreen to block out the life-giving rays of god ra... stop using sunscreen, for you will surely burn


----------



## J.cun.Shallow (Jul 5, 2010)

maybe marijuana sunblock or is that cheating


----------



## kamonra (Jul 5, 2010)

you should repent to the sun god ... to do this you need to go into a meditative prayor state ... to determine if you are healable take a digital image of both eyes .... magnify images on your computer so that all you see is the pupil ... if you see what resembles the sun in both eyes and the pupil around this sun like image will represent space ...(or ka or spirit of the supreme being ) if you have this mark then a few weeks of prayor daily will start to allow your skin to obsorb the sun rays properly ..... but also you must be sincere ... so do your own sietific research so that you can be sincere ... this has work for many white people that i know ........ this will conenct you back with the sun the earth and the supreme being ........ the powers to be dont want 98% of the population to be connected with god ....that will spoil their evil plans to destroy mother earht and discredit the sun as a living god .. at the same time denying the supreme being existence ................. I REALLY DONT MEAN TO SOUND LIKE I DONT LIKE WHITE PEOPLE IT JUST SCIENTIFIC AND HISTORICALL FACTS THAT I BASE THIS ON .. NOT TO MENTION THROUGH EXPIRIENCE OF FRIENDS ........ THINK ABOUT ALL RELIGION OF THE WORLF WANTS YOU TO HAVE FAITH INA GOD THAT HIDES ITSELF AND REFUSE TO SHOW PROOF OR EVIDENCE FOR THAT MATTER ........... BUT THE SUN THE EARTH ,.. AND EVEN THE SUPREME BEING'S ALL SHOWS PROOF AND EVEIDENCE ... THROUGH SCIENTIFIC AND COSMOLOGICAL OBSERVATION ................. IT CANT BE DENIED ...... IF YOU NEED HELP ON SOME PRAYORS I CAN DO THAT AS I WRITE PRAYORS .....ALSO WRITTEN A NOVEL " rain forest project " love you hope you get back connected with god and the supreme being .....


----------



## kamonra (Jul 5, 2010)

oh i must mention your skin color will slowly darken ... when you do this ....... GOOD LUCK


----------



## kamonra (Jul 5, 2010)

So ilcattivo .. You understand .. Yes they invented that to keep you from being connected to god ....the movies ..i am legend .. And daybreakers shows the power of the sun, but portrays it in an evil manner ..


----------



## cmckean (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought Marijuana was illegal for several reasons. The paper industry foreseen competion from the hemp industry and here in Oregon it is illegal for taxation purposes.


----------



## kamonra (Jul 7, 2010)

cmckean said:


> I thought Marijuana was illegal for several reasons. The paper industry foreseen competion from the hemp industry and here in Oregon it is illegal for taxation purposes.


well tax is not the reason the government could easily tax marijuanna .... but the paper industry ...is correct but for more sinister reasons.... see the evil powers want to destroy the earth .. by cutting down the trees that helps us breath .... so if hemp was used we wouldnt have to cut down trees ....... just look at it .. it seems some one is purposely polluting the earth ... the oil spills , gas and coal based energies that could have been replaced with cleaner energy .. but in my opinion the aliens are terra forming the earth slowly to suite their climate... while they kill off us humans thrgh pollution of the earth .. pollution of our foods, spread fear hate and violence so we kill each other ,, also the invention of aids etc .. this is off on a tangent of the subject but they are all related to the big picture ...


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2010)

Carl Sagan said "We are all made of star stuff". Stars are believed to have forged all the elements by way of their fusion reactions. When a star goes nova, it spews these elements out into space where some congeal to create meteoriods and comets, as well as great clouds of dust. This dust and "junk" gets pulled into clumps by gravity and stars and planets are formed. Every element in our bodies and on earth were created eons ago by stars. We are indeed the stuff of stars.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2010)

kamonra said:


> well tax is not the reason the government could easily tax marijuanna .... but the paper industry ...is correct but for more sinister reasons.... see the evil powers want to destroy the earth .. by cutting down the trees that helps us breath .... so if hemp was used we wouldnt have to cut down trees ....... just look at it .. it seems some one is purposely polluting the earth ... the oil spills , gas and coal based energies that could have been replaced with cleaner energy .. *but in my opinion the aliens are terra forming the earth slowly to suite their climate... while they kill off us humans thrgh pollution of the earth *.. pollution of our foods, spread fear hate and violence so we kill each other ,, also the invention of aids etc .. this is off on a tangent of the subject but they are all related to the big picture ...


Isn't that the plot of a movie with Charlie Sheen?


----------



## Keenly2 (Jul 12, 2010)

i has just recently become my personal opinion that everything that comes out of your keyboard is BS and for your own amusement at the expense of others


or your just nuts


"marijuana is illegal because the sun is a god and i have scientific proof that the sun is god"


sorry but your a little nuts on this side of the monitor


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 12, 2010)

i thought it was the alignment of the solar system that was going to fuck us up in 2012? something about it has never been lined up that way and the G forces are going to cause crazy earthquakes and tsunamis...

and no the gov could not easily tax marijana, thats why its not legal, ive said it a bunch of times.. would you go to the store to buy weed or just grow a bunch in your yard for free?.

and as far as the alien stuff isnt that the religion that tom cruise worships? i think its called scientology.


----------



## doc111 (Jul 12, 2010)

bud nugbong said:


> i thought it was the alignment of the solar system that was going to fuck us up in 2012? something about it has never been lined up that way and the G forces are going to cause crazy earthquakes and tsunamis...
> 
> and no the gov could not easily tax marijana, thats why its not legal, ive said it a bunch of times.. would you go to the store to buy weed or just grow a bunch in your yard for free?.
> 
> and as far as the alien stuff isnt that the religion that tom cruise worships? i think its called scientology.


Most people are lazy. Sure, there would be a lot of us who would grow our own but the vast majority of stoners would just as soon buy a pack of doobies or a bag of "gourmet buds".


----------



## Maui Waui (Jul 12, 2010)

ya how many people grow there own tobacco very few and it would probably be similar with cannabis.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 12, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Most people are lazy. Sure, there would be a lot of us who would grow our own but the vast majority of stoners would just as soon buy a pack of doobies or a bag of "gourmet buds".


This is the truth.


----------



## whiteflour (Jul 12, 2010)

It's illegal because it's counter productive to the pharmaceutical movement which is our #1 business in this country. The medical industry couldn't have such inflated prices if it was driven by a commodity.


----------



## vtatvrider (Jul 12, 2010)

are we sure hes only smoking weed.


----------



## naturalhigh (Jul 13, 2010)

its illegal not b/c of the smoking aspect. well at least in the 30s.. when the bs laws passed....however the hemp ...industry..paper ,plastic, oil, flower, fuel...clothing..the list goes on and on..the cotton growers back in the 30s realized this...with the invention of a mechanized reaper in the 20s to streamline the brake down of all its usfull things... it would of took en over cotton farms and taken money away from the cotton farmers.so they pooled all there money ...lobbied the newly formed DEA ..who was a cotton backer and they passed the hemp tax stamp law that didnt actual ban hemp/weed just made it so u have to have a tax stamp.
.to get this passed and hoe they did it without riots from all the hemp growers :they told them they would give them the stamps... however ..they did not give them the stamps.and over night hemp farming was made illegal..even though henry Ford had a hemp plasic car in 1941 and it ran on hemp oil...he envisioned the world running on clean fuel not oil base..then big business took over ..and there u have it... big pharma, big cotton, big lumber ( paper ) and now all the 800K people into the private prison systems soo all the prison companies cna make millions... plus to to mention 43 billion dollars a year the Government spends eradication it..... Its too big of a business and it effects too many of the ceo's pockets/ legislators .its one of the biggest conspiracies .. however its soon being realized..however 73 years later.... trillions of dollars wasted for a plant that is less harmfull then aspirin....

and while your ad it..watch the vid... below... weed cures cancer... now thats the BIGGEST reason... it actually attaches to cancer cells and kills them from within..and there has been medical studdies since the 50s.. but everying has been covered up and tossed aside and discredited.. 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7331006790306000271#
cannabis Cures Cancer - "Run From The Cure" The Rick Simpson Story 


Rick Simpson Story After a serious head injury in 1997, Rick Simpson sought relief from his medical condition through the use of medicinal hemp oil. When Rick discovered that the hemp oil (with its high concentration of T.H.C.) cured cancers and other illnesses, he tried to share it with as many people as he could free of charge. When the story went public, the long arm of the law snatched the medicine - leaving potentially thousands of people without their cancer treatments - and leaving Rick with unconsitutional charges of possessing and trafficking marijuana!


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 13, 2010)

Maui Waui said:


> ya how many people grow there own tobacco very few and it would probably be similar with cannabis.


i think tobacco is a little different, it only grows in certain climates, only down south from what i know. (warmer longer summers) and pot can be grown in a dirty gutter up in canada. its just too easy to get some bud rather than tobacco. 

and think about this, could you go to a tobacco farm and ask for a few pounds at a bulk discount? i dont thin so... but if you knew a guy down the street growin some buds i think he would hook you up TAX FREE... this is just how i think it would work out, and im pretty sure uncle sam knows this

and if tobbaco were made illegal im pretty sure nobody would pay 350 an ounce for it. just not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## ford442 (Jul 13, 2010)

i think that the price will reflect what keeps it in the legal market - they cannot suddenly make tobacco $350/oz because then there would be a black market..
we will start with big compromises and then see how the whole process needs to change for the benefit of everyone..
not everybody knows a guy down the street - and not all guys down the street are nice or trustworthy.. i think cafes will immediately figure how to keep people buying from them.. it just seems the proper thing to do - if more and more generations grow up wanting it then i would rather see them treating it as a normal commodity than becoming part of the black market community..


----------



## Moldy (Jul 13, 2010)

The reason cannabis is illegal: Fear. Racism generates fear. After that I'd accept that Hearst played a big role with his yellow journalism. Not only did he sell a lot of papers but he scared the shit out of millions. He and Anslinger were butte buddies. Then came Nixon...more racism and fear.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 13, 2010)

really what i think is the GOV can make more money off of tickets/fines than they could off of taxes...simply because if it was made legal people would just grow a field of it and smoke for free and sell that shit and not give a cent to uncle sam for "sales tax" but recently theve seen how much they have really been missing out on and want a little piece of the pie...you know get a liittle bit from the dispensarys that are trying to do it the right way...just the way i see it tho.


----------



## whiteflour (Jul 13, 2010)

bud nugbong said:


> i think tobacco is a little different, it only grows in certain climates, only down south from what i know. (warmer longer summers) and pot can be grown in a dirty gutter up in canada. its just too easy to get some bud rather than tobacco.
> 
> and think about this, could you go to a tobacco farm and ask for a few pounds at a bulk discount? i dont thin so... but if you knew a guy down the street growin some buds i think he would hook you up TAX FREE... this is just how i think it would work out, and im pretty sure uncle sam knows this
> 
> and if tobbaco were made illegal im pretty sure nobody would pay 350 an ounce for it. just not worth it in my opinion.


If it gets rescheduled it will be no different than tobacco. You can grow tobacco about anywhere you just have to select the right variety. Same with cannabis. You aren't going to grow a pure sativa in Canada but that's perfectly possible in the south. It's definitely better suited region, and to have cheap crops you need suitable environment. You don't bring the price down by buying water, dirt, and nutrients that are available for free. 

Then you have to be able to cure a huge crop. They can't do that in a closet it has to be flue cured in a building made for the purpose. Plenty of people grow their own tobacco but commercialization has put that number in decline. The same will happen if cannabis is ever available as a commercial product driven by a commodity based market.


----------



## andar (Jul 13, 2010)

kamonra said:


> sun is a god ... the egyptians believe it for 5 thousand years plus so how is that incoherent bull sht


the egyptians only believed in the sun god for the rein of one pharaoh (i forget who i think it was akhenaten?) . he made everyone accept the sun god and that made him very unpopular. after he died the very next pharaoh stopped the sun god beliefs. so no they didnt believe for 5 thousand years they believed for like 20 or 30. and it was the mayans who's calendar ends a cycle on 2012 (not ends the world). you are mixing up all kinds of beliefs.


----------



## SgtAwesomePants (Jul 20, 2010)

Why do you keep using "." so much when you type ?


----------



## Murfy (Jul 20, 2010)

abysmal-

is that you man?

aren't most white people followers of Christ? he was jewish right? is that white(caucasian/european)?

i'm confused. 

as far as the aliens go, i'm ready for the holo-deck in my living room.


----------



## SouthernGanja (Jul 24, 2010)

It's hard to believe that a wall-o-text got responses...no matter how silly the idea.


----------



## r7o2d6 (Jul 27, 2010)

My dad is racist, Big pothead. And also, Please dude, Learn proper grammar it's quite hard to read that with... all the... dots...


----------



## HiMyNameIs (Jul 29, 2010)

eastsidebagel said:


> The moment I stopped reading...


lol hahaha thats funny!


----------



## Scott187 (Jul 29, 2010)

my brother blames marijuana being illegal cause of that dude in the opening scene of Pineapple Express...


----------



## milllerboy (Aug 3, 2010)

Such crap, i smoke a shit loada weed and i dont belive in god and i dont feel connected. If its true then god is a pervert trying to touch every one! Yuck.


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Aug 3, 2010)

I hear ya man. If I was going to worship something, it would be our sun.


----------



## moash (Aug 3, 2010)

kamonra said:


> ..INFACT I HAve never met i white person (male or female) who hates colored people and smoke marijuana .... its almost impossible ... the connection with gods and the supreme being wouldnt allow such hatred ............i am not racist but knows for a fact that ... all white people must repent before the sun god ra ... or ra and its sun rays will continue to intesify..........every thing i say can be proven scientifically ... they dont want a bud smoker like me to enlighten the people so we may break out of the slavery ........ WORLD WIDE SLAVERY


please prove this


----------



## quill3 (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow.....i cant believe this got so many replies. I honestly thought this post was a waste of time, so I stopped reading and instead read all the replies. interesting stuff. Too bad this guy doesn't just smoke weed. obviously there is a screw loose.


----------



## seaneff (Aug 4, 2010)

kamonra said:


> I smoke marijuana for spirtual purposes.......???
> The same courts who say i cant smoke marijuana for religious reasons are the same people who dont believe in god... and has no religion !!!
> 
> The sun is a living life form a living god .... so is the earth ....
> ...


This is the number 1 reason it is illegal. End of story


----------



## DAMRAK (Aug 4, 2010)

kamonra said:


> it is obvious most whites cant understand the god concept ... Improper sunlight obsorbtion ..... Keep smoking u need it .... Better repent .. Or the sun will burn u as well ....look a love you all i want you to be cured but you fuckrs wont listen and repent


silly racist bell end.........fix up an put down the crack pipe.........


----------



## macdadyabc (Aug 7, 2010)

the first post makes a good amount of sense, but you cant "prove" anything. Pot is illegal so that the sheeple will buy firearms, tobacco, and alcohol lol


----------



## 711grower (Aug 7, 2010)

god is a spirit, a force, a beautiful energy. it is not physical in any form. god existed long before any sun, star, moon, planet, or earth. god created these beautiful things so we can live. the sun cannot exist without the moon or any other planet in our solar system. its a symbiotic relationship that is shared. god is as simple as love. we have all been in love before. you cant see it or touch it but its there. to say god is the sun is a farce. god created the sun. god creates everything. now i do believe you can feel gods energy from the sun. i also feel it from the moon. i feel god when i see a flower. i feel god when i hug my daughter. god is everywhere and touches everything. if you wanna stare at the sun while smoking a joint and feel the power of god. more power to ya friend!!!


----------



## zawoop18 (Aug 7, 2010)

I just read the first comment and have this to post. Marijuana law has very little to do with religion. Although it would be nice to be able to generalize it as such its just not true. Marijuana is illegal for one reason and one reason only, because senators ( the people US citizens elected) VOTED against it. 

 The last thing I want to say, which is most important is that one person can influence a nation.


----------



## stickyicky666 (Aug 8, 2010)

the suns a fucking star not a god
must be 1000000000000 gods i guess


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Aug 13, 2010)

ummm, i curse the sun when it gets in my eyes, im white, and happen to tan quite nicely thank you


----------



## smokethechronic2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

im nearly sure its illegal because some nob many moons ago decided that mashed wood was cheaper and better than hemp to make parchment for writin and painting probbly a government official who owned a large area of woodland who then got a bill passed makin it illegal to grow hemp i think it snowballed from there..


----------



## kamonra (Aug 14, 2010)

all gods make up the supreme being .. all the stars or suns are cells that make up the supreme being


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Aug 14, 2010)

IVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS...PRAISE THE SUN GOD! O wait... im not fuckin nuts nevermind!!


----------



## Dragonus (Aug 29, 2010)

Maybe we all need a little schizophrenia


----------



## MexicanWarlord420 (Aug 30, 2010)

you theres scientific proof(in nearly every post you make) excep you don't post lol

just a bullshitter


----------



## Smuggler (Aug 31, 2010)

Im sure that if insects had conscious thought, they would think that light bulbs are gods as well. The fallacy of calling the sun a god is that the sun is a creation just like the light bulb. Your understanding of creation is flawed, in that a creation is not the creator, its the handy work of forces of creation. S


----------



## upthearsenal (Aug 31, 2010)

how is this thread still going?

"the marijuana plant accepts sunlight and programs it into a chemical that helps the brain stay connected with the sun god ra ... same process as photosynthesis...."

right, photosynthesis huh? where did you get that? i doubt you have ever read that because it's not only true, it's kinds stupid...

how is what you are saying simple logic?
do you know what logic is? 

here's an example on how to use logic to prove the sun is a life form:
all life forms are organisms
the sun is not an organism
therefore, the sun is not a life form

oh wait, you use logic to prove something as fact, not to prove something invalid you just created...

you're saying all these things as facts, when really we all know they aren't.


----------



## batters21 (Nov 11, 2010)

what an f*in idiot. he doesnt know much about scienence for someone that keep saying "scientificly proven this, and scientificly proven that" to pick out a few things. white people dont understand because they dont get enough of the suns goodness, they get more than blacks you dumbass, if you havent noticed black skin is a pigment called malanin that blocks out the sun meaning black get less of the "suns goodness" than white people. secondly the sun is not createing all the life on earth, in fact scientific "fact" is that no life has been created since the first life form deleveoped (on earth). in a process of natural selection, copy and error. regardless of wether there was a creator or not. and yes some organisms live of energy that has not been created by the sun (methane etc.)

and all this about the devil, alians making people kill each other, destry the earth etc. your just dismissing any chance that people can be bad/evil by their own means/motivations. 

so are you a scientologist? it certainly sounds like your trying to brainwas vonerable individuals...


----------



## veggiegardener (Nov 11, 2010)

Superstitious claptrap.

Should have left it buried.


----------



## 1freezy (Nov 21, 2010)

So Kurt Russel or Macgyver to save the Earth Star Gate style?


----------



## SirTokesalot123 (Nov 23, 2010)

Would like to know which strain this guy is smoking, I've heard some messed up theroy's in my time, but not like this...


----------



## Dr. Knockers (Nov 24, 2010)

I like how you can scientifically prove it in a way. but I don't like how your pointing fingers saying it's the white man's fault. were all the same people.


----------



## bunnyface (Nov 29, 2010)

batters21 said:


> what an f*in idiot. he doesnt know much about scienence for someone that keep saying "scientificly proven this, and scientificly proven that" to pick out a few things. white people dont understand because they dont get enough of the suns goodness, they get more than blacks you dumbass, if you havent noticed black skin is a pigment called malanin that blocks out the sun meaning black get less of the "suns goodness" than white people. secondly the sun is not createing all the life on earth, in fact scientific "fact" is that no life has been created since the first life form deleveoped (on earth). in a process of natural selection, copy and error. regardless of wether there was a creator or not. and yes some organisms live of energy that has not been ...


that last bit,,scientific fact is no life...etc. well its not fact because it hasnt been proven that there isnt other life out there,but isnt disproven if you see what I mean. I agree with you entirly until this part. Let me explain. take one of the moons of juptier. the 3rd one out. now were it is in the soloar system and with juipter and other influnces the planet isnt just a floating rock,it has crust/mantle outer and inner cores,all moving,this means there is volcanic atcivity there, 
cant remember correctly but going off what I bring to my mind at the moement, there is possibly seas(I could be thinking of a differnt moon around urnaus,,anyway please bear with me..) 
there methane or other type of seas could have 'vents' like we have deep on the ocean floor. these are great places for life and have bacteria all the way up to crabs living in and around these densly hot and hospitable ecosystems. so life on our planet was more likely to come from an area like this, or after the 2nd big freeze,after the first bloom of life, tiny bacteria served this 'snowball earth'(that the actual term for the period of time) to go on and start a new life bloom. anyhow thats my point.
On the other issue, if you belive an 'entiy' such as the sun is a god i think you can go and belive what you want and I wont argue with you as its a lost cause. However, Im not saying there isnt a god, as there could be,, technically god could exist in a 'higher form' ,,until its disproven you cant say fact.God could of start the who expansion and cooling of the universe. 
Our ansestors worshiped the sun as a god because in there lives of uncertainty, weather from viking,plauge or other having a body they could rely on to appear every day for every year every generation and predict like clock work to other wise chaos.. So to give praise to somthing unknow and unexplained gives and gave this object,that towers above watching could be seen as the one who provides(god)
thats why they did buts it really no excuse to belive somthing like that, hell i belive in some crazy shit myself,,such as we could be the only life this planet. as chaos theroy implies anything can happen and here it did in this certain way...
others ...such as dark matter, antigravity, that our universe started when the gravity in side a black hole has eaten its fill and squeezed all matter into a finate space(singularity). from all the compression and heat came a massive expasnsion on a tiny minute scale(compared to the orginal black hole that is) this expansion happen within the confine of the black hole. all this gravity matter and anti matter creates the anti gravity to cause rapid expansion. this in turn cause coolin and the clumping together of matter and anti matter. this part of the story you can know yourself(forming of universe).7
haha so you see that sound abity mad ay.....
take it easy


----------



## Saxodile (Nov 29, 2010)

I have come up with some pretty retarded shit. I'm thinking I'll start posting it. Thank you for the enlightenment!


----------



## Snow Crash (Nov 29, 2010)

kamonra said:


> its all scientifically proven ..... the sun makes all life on earth .. and even the earth .... so only life can create life so the sun can only be a life form so is the earth .... simple logic ..... the problem is white people cant accept the fact that their ancestors f'd up .. from egyptians time all the way up africans being shipped over to build their loveley america which enslaves them as well ........ better repent or you all will burn ... your own bible says the world will be destroyed by fire ..... look at sceintific reporst of the biggest solar flare due in 2012 ....... so u need some help .... and its people like you who claim to have open minds refuse to believe ... because they are white get over it​


This is false. Your logic is unsound.

Geological processes on the sea floor where sunlight cannot reach depend on the Earth's molten core for energy. The Sun doesn't come into the equation at all.

That and your a blabbering idiot. Go take your medication. Troll.


----------



## Luger187 (Dec 14, 2010)

you're nuts. but i love that you're from the sunshine state lol


----------



## Airwave (Dec 14, 2010)

kamonra said:


> I smoke marijuana for spirtual purposes.......???
> The same courts who say i cant smoke marijuana for religious reasons are the same people who dont believe in god... and has no religion !!!
> 
> The sun is a living life form a living god .... so is the earth ....
> ...


So the Sun is God, everything is white people's fault and cannabis will save humanity.

I'm guessing your supplier is a pagan and a black militant. Tell him you like to watch GhettoGaggers.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 14, 2010)

This dude is off his rocker. I love it. It's like he wrote this on a dmt trip


----------



## EvilMuffin (Dec 18, 2010)

Sun is so powerful, it's a living organism that creates other light forms. It also produces UVA and UVB rays that destroy all living things, especially white people by giving them skin cancer. I'm white and I dont believe your stuff or any religion because ppl tried shoving it up my throat for years and none of it made sense...................... This guy is insane... I've seen some people that smoked themselves stupid but this was stupid before any smoking has occurred. 

Love and Peace. That's all it takes.
P.S. There is no God, I've seen it


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Jan 9, 2011)

I feel....I feel like I just lost brain cells for reading some of the tripe in this thread.


----------



## loquacious (Jan 9, 2011)

kamonra said:


> its all scientifically proven ..... the sun makes all life on earth .. and even the earth .... so only life can create life so the sun can only be a life form so is the earth .... simple logic ..... the problem is white people cant accept the fact that their ancestors f'd up .. from egyptians time all the way up africans being shipped over to build their loveley america which enslaves them as well ........ better repent or you all will burn ... your own bible says the world will be destroyed by fire ..... look at sceintific reporst of the biggest solar flare due in 2012 ....... so u need some help .... and its people like you who claim to have open minds refuse to believe ... because they are white get over it​


Actually, the sun does not create life. It is only one thing in a combination of things that create life and therefore makes your whole argument stupid! In fact there may be lifeforms that don't need the sun.


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Jan 10, 2011)

There are things that don't need sun as seen by anything that lives it's life 100% of the time over 50feet down in the ocean.

EDIT: Also anything that lives under the ground..like bugs worms ect..


----------



## veggiegardener (Jan 12, 2011)

Juicy Fruit said:


> There are things that don't need sun as seen by anything that lives it's life 100% of the time over 50feet down in the ocean.
> 
> EDIT: Also anything that lives under the ground..like bugs worms ect..


Every bit of life on this planet, directly or indirectly, is consuming solar energy.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 12, 2011)

veggiegardener said:


> Every bit of life on this planet, directly or indirectly, is consuming solar energy.


Don't forget that up until a month ago, we thought that every life on earth required Carbon, hydrogen, nitrogen, oxygen, phosphorus and sulfur, oh wait a minute, turns out wwe were wrong and just didn't know as much as we thought. 

Anyways, the thread entertained me load of shite as it might be


----------



## hydronhaze (Jan 12, 2011)

ITS REAL EASY TO DENY SOMETHING YOU DONT BELIEVE WITHOUT RESEARCH. SO WHO ACTUALLY TOOK THE TIME TO READ UP ON THE TOPIC. THE SAME GOVT THAT MAKES LAWS GAVE YOU YOUR RELIGIOUS BELIEFS AND YOUR EDUCATION. YOU WERE MADE TO THINK WHAT THEY WANT YOU TO. LOOK AT HOW BAD WE RANK AMONGST OTHER COUNTRIES. ITS NOT ACCIDENT. 

I HAVE A QUESTION FOR ANY CHRISTIAN. IF SUNDAY IS THE FIRST DAY OF THE WEEK WHY IS IT USED TO WORSHIP YOUR GOD INSTEAD OF SATURDAY? ISNT SATURDAY THE 7th DAY OR SABBATH?

BEFORE YOU GET NEGATIVE LOOK AT BOTH SIDES. YOU CANT HIDE THE TRUTH AND TO VERBALLY ABUSE SOMEONE ABOUT THERE BELIEFS IS IGNORANT !

WWW.EDUCATE-YOURSELF.ORG


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2011)

hydronhaze said:


> ITS REAL EASY TO DENY SOMETHING YOU DONT BELIEVE WITHOUT RESEARCH. SO WHO ACTUALLY TOOK THE TIME TO READ UP ON THE TOPIC. THE SAME GOVT THAT MAKES LAWS GAVE YOU YOUR RELIGIOUS BELIEFS AND YOUR EDUCATION. YOU WERE MADE TO THINK WHAT THEY WANT YOU TO. LOOK AT HOW BAD WE RANK AMONGST OTHER COUNTRIES. ITS NOT ACCIDENT.
> 
> I HAVE A QUESTION FOR ANY CHRISTIAN. IF SUNDAY IS THE FIRST DAY OF THE WEEK WHY IS IT USED TO WORSHIP YOUR GOD INSTEAD OF SATURDAY? ISNT SATURDAY THE 7th DAY OR SABBATH?
> 
> ...


Lol, i'#ve done my research, i've lived amoung the "people", hell, i've slept in tents on a cliff year in year out with 100 die hard christians arguing to the ends of time over this and that. In the same manner i am fully aware of how governemnts operate, and well i certainly never got given a religious belief  certainly if you're pathetic in the head and someone sais jump you might jump, but people tend to make their own choices. I am still waiting for a *single* piece of proof over the bibles authenticity, considering the hype, yet all anyone has ever been able to offer me is that they found some pages and carbon dated it. They then argued this as proof of authenticity, morons 

So yes, i am educated in this thanks, and you know what, it's horse shit  a big ol pile of millennia old horse shit.


----------



## hydronhaze (Jan 14, 2011)

whats your beliefs


----------



## hydronhaze (Jan 14, 2011)

So the answer to the question in the second paragraph was? Unanswerable ?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 14, 2011)

Suffice to say i'm not a christian


----------



## Heads Up (Jan 14, 2011)

kamonra said:


> its all scientifically proven ..... the sun makes all life on earth .. and even the earth .... so only life can create life so the sun can only be a life form so is the earth .... simple logic ..... the problem is white people cant accept the fact that their ancestors f'd up .. from egyptians time all the way up africans being shipped over to build their loveley america which enslaves them as well ........ better repent or you all will burn ... your own bible says the world will be destroyed by fire ..... look at sceintific reporst of the biggest solar flare due in 2012 .......


Kamonra, to each their own is what I say. I also say, don't try pushing your beliefs upon me please and why does it always have to be white people screwing up? Just for your info, some of the biggest slave traders, were blacks. Another point, I don't believe in the bible, now what?

You live in the sunshine state, I live in flori-duh. I think you've been in the summer sun too long. No offense but you are out there my man. You wouldn't happen to be writing this from the space shuttle would you?


----------



## absolute0 (Jan 14, 2011)

kamonra said:


> INFACT I HAve never met i white person (male or female) who hates colored people and smoke marijuana .... its almost impossible ... the connection with gods and the supreme being wouldnt allow such hatred


Im not totaly disagreeing with you but I have in fact known several hillbilly redneck racist fucks that smoke pot pretty much every day all day and they definatley hate "colored" people. 

I do want to make one things perfectly clear I am not one of those people.. I fucking hate racism.


----------



## pigeon toe (Jan 15, 2011)

can someone please contact the sun God and let that racist god know i want my 10 minutes back. yes the ten minutes i wasted reading thru this moronic dribble.

and would someone please let these people know what is being quoted as science is not science, nor are the loose terms used to define religion correct. please refrain from brain strain, while enjoying the fine strains of self medications being used. you either had a brain fart or you are on a permanent missing persons list from.... the reality most of us know as consciousness. one more fine example of why some should never have started smoking out at 15. OMG


----------



## W N L (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol, Someone needs to call an ambulance.


----------



## kidgraphix (Jan 16, 2011)

Dude you need to stop writing and go back to self contemplation before you really show how stupid you are. Everything you have posted so far only shows how much of a self absorbed and gullible idiot you are. All you are doing is tarnishing and destroying what others have worked to gain. I dont just say this for myself but for all spiritual groups as i happen to be a wiccan priest and native american so do us all a favor learn how to spell for one and use proper grammar then keep your idiotic ideals to yourself


----------



## ExileOnMainStreet (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I guess it's true what they say about the possibility of weed exacerbating psychosis in people prone to it...

This has been an fun read - and it's given ME an idea about starting my own religion.

However, I would work in a soft-logic argument about how the eyes were portals to the sun god and the reason that cave dwelling organisms lost their sight was because this collective super-entity couldn't deliver his holy rays (or would that be particles ?)
I'd have to make the point about how these organisms lost their sight over time though, cause we know how silly it is to suggest that they were 'created' that way.....

Someone want to help me come up with a name for this new uber-god ?

kidgraphix - good point about self-contemplation. The OP really needs to apply a little more skepticism to what he wrote here to try and disprove his own thoughts. I he genuinely can't, then I won't make fun of him for it. Coming in here and making that first post without breaking it down and examining it from all angles on his own before posting it as 'truth' means he deserves to be torn a new one over it.
It's the skeptics that evangelists need to convince and that post was just silly (to a skeptic)

The cure to (schizophrenic) delusion lies in getting the patient to think critically about everything, including his delusions. 
The trick is in how you do that - meds help (OP: hint, hint)


----------



## akita (Jan 22, 2011)

Ive been laughing my ass off for the past 10 minutes reading through this lot. Some real great replies. Take a photo of your eyes ROFL .The real question I have is how can I prepare my PS3 and Plasma for the inevitable. Ive been putting the PS3 in the sun for long periods. But the aerial point for the tv just wont make it to the garden .( But they are both black so I think I might be wasting my time). Ra give me some heads up man. YOU ROCK!!

err I mean star...


----------



## destructo (Feb 2, 2011)

kamonra said:


> I smoke marijuana for spirtual purposes.......???
> The same courts who say i cant smoke marijuana for religious reasons are the same people who dont believe in god... and has no religion !!!
> 
> The sun is a living life form a living god .... so is the earth ....
> ...


Dude, I strongly suggest you thoroughly read through this website:
http://www.skepdic.com/

To make it easier for you, specifically read these pages:
http://www.skepdic.com/refuge/ctgeneral.html

You should probably also read this book about 20 times from front to back:
http://www.amazon.com/Dont-Believe-Everything-You-Think/dp/1591024080

do you even know what scientific evidence is?


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2011)

WAIT BUT I THOUGHT RA WAS FROM STARGATE !!!!!  sorry i felt like a moob. like the post. the Sun is a living being, and is laughing at us.


kamonra said:


> I smoke marijuana for spirtual purposes.......???
> The same courts who say i cant smoke marijuana for religious reasons are the same people who dont believe in god... and has no religion !!!
> 
> The sun is a living life form a living god .... so is the earth ....
> ...


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2011)

if you dont believe in life beyond our own planet its your ignorance that holds you back.


----------



## destructo (Feb 2, 2011)

when i say read these pages, i mean read every single link it points to
http://www.skepdic.com/refuge/ctgeneral.html


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2011)

I dont wanna read. im high !. and listening to classic. i know their is life beyond and above ours. and below. time is our biggest issue with realizing the truth, if we had enough of it all of our questions would be answered. but we are in a rush for good reason.


----------



## destructo (Feb 2, 2011)

it was more aimed at the original poster of this thread. he is seriously delusional. reading that might bring him a little closer to reality.


----------



## by the dashboard light (Feb 4, 2011)

One of the most important *deities *in Egyptian mythology, the sun god Ra (or Re) was the supreme power in the universe. The giver of life, he was often merged with the god Amun as Amun-Ra. Some myths present Ra as the head of the Egyptian *pantheon *and ruler of all the gods. Others say that he was the only god and that all other deities were merely aspects of Ra. 
In some creation myths, Ra emerged from either a *primeval *mound or primeval waters as Ra-Atum and created Tefnut (Moisture) and Shu (Air). From this first divine pair sprang the sky goddess Nut and earth god Geb, who created the universe and gave birth to the gods Osiris*, Isis*, Set*, Nephthys, and Horus.​ 






*




*

*




*


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Feb 4, 2011)

Figured they would just cut to the chase and have a hieroglyph for a pot leaf already


----------



## Toorop (Feb 8, 2011)

kamonra said:


> sun is a god ... the egyptians believe it for 5 thousand years plus so how is that incoherent bull sht


Got any of this scientific proof? Some links and data to back up your theories? It will also help your cause of you learned to spell, use punctuation, and complete sentences.


----------



## matt4200 (Feb 12, 2011)

shut the fuck up bro. end of story.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 12, 2011)

If you diddnt know the SUN is worshiped as a God your an idiot.


Toorop said:


> Got any of this scientific proof? Some links and data to back up your theories? It will also help your cause of you learned to spell, use punctuation, and complete sentences.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 12, 2011)

Your a little Late, Here in Cali. all Women, Mostly Whites. Love Black Men. since obama the white man is 2nd class citizen.


sargentGrowtrash said:


> pot is illegal because it is feared that "women will have sexual relations with negros jazz musicians or members of other degenerate races"


----------



## WeeGogs (Feb 13, 2011)

fucking hell you have gotta get some help, i have never smoked it, i sell it and why not, i make huge profits from growing it, i always thought that it fucked with your mind, and now i have living proof, you are the exact fucking person i am looking for, if you walk into a courtroom with this fucking stunt they will ban the stuff forever and i will become stinking rich selling it to you, how can i contact you, we need to get this into the new york times.


----------



## WeeGogs (Feb 13, 2011)

you are the exact person i have been looking for, i dont smoke it, but i grow it and i sell it big time at huge profits, i knew that it f****d with your mind but not to this extent, we need to get in contact, i need you to tell this story to the new york times with me so that we can get this weed banned forever, if we succeed i will go from a millionaire to a billionaire practically overnight, and i promise i will pay for the best medication that money can buy to help you with your mental problems, i may even send you on a holiday back to africa, permanently, how would you like that eh? we can become partners. contact me through this site for my email and number,


----------



## sso (Feb 13, 2011)

lol, so now, just when humankind reaches for enlightenment and most everyone has it better than ever, the world connected through the internet and man can fly among other things.

just now, the sun is going to judge us and burn the earth?

these "gods" are certainly always such lovely intelligent beings, so enlightened.

the one thing all these prophets and doomsayers have in common (apart from being doomy and gloomy and ona mission from god)
is that they dont get laid often enough (or at all)

that and they were probably dropped on the head as a baby a bit too often. (Afterthought)


----------



## Beansly (Feb 13, 2011)

"Bleach is mostly water,
and _I_ am mostly water,
therefore, I am bleach."

~Nathan Explosion


----------



## VER D (Feb 14, 2011)

i thought pot was illegal cuz they wanted to get rid of mexicans ...that idea really worked


----------



## mjisgood21 (Feb 14, 2011)

It was first because of racial bs,paper,oil & cotton idustrys.Now its because the GOV tries to brainwash the extremely ignorant citizens with a mirage of false studies that it is bad & will lead to worse things.And it seems that it is still working somewhat,but fading away more every year(finaly).And they want to continue protecting all the big companys that make products that cannabis can replace.Its funny when they say they are for going "green".When they are completely ignoring the fact they are causing tons more pollution & problems allowing cannabis not to replace those products.


----------



## The Weed Gypsy (Feb 19, 2011)

You know, I see what your sayin'. What a trip, I don't know why it was as evedent as it is now,,before. I think another reason that our society wants to keep it illeagle is that dogs can smell it better (many regions that grow cannabis also grow other organic medications) I mean have you ever been in a place that a lot of cannabis is smoked? In compairison a place where any other non-thc based medication is smoked on a continual basis,, what smell would you recognize first (inless your a junkie). But man I repent..... Thanks for the opp


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 20, 2011)

man those damn white devils being shunned by the god (who is the sun) ... *goes to tanning bed* ... DOWN WITH WHITEY!! all worship the get Sun GOD RAH!! ... oh yeah also LEGALIZE IT!


----------



## psychedelictripper (Feb 20, 2011)

Pot is a cat and mouse game on the surface. If it were legal a lot of cats would be out of a job. It gets worse for the criminals(government/corporations). If people discover how marijuana is significantly less harmful compared with booze yet yields similar pleasurable effects not to mention the fact is it is non addicting, cheaper to produce, a lot of corporations are going to take a hit. That foreign company Budweiser will cry themselves to sleep every night. Don't be surprised if their cans become green and lighter. Then there's sports. Sports were invented to keep large segments of the population in a trance so government can sell them out. Legalize pot and the super bowl won't even be watched. Haven't you ever noticed how the news turns to fluff on Friday? No more when people start looking at weekend events like football sober. They might catch on the games are fixed like wrestling. All this because weed was legalized. There is incredible opposition to the legalization. Remember since prop sports are fixed to a certain degree to aid the gambling industry the legalization process will have to take on organized crime as well. The Paper, plastic, cotton industries are also going to fight to the death if legalization includes industrial hemp. As of right now all those industries are too strong and own congress. Let's not forget the pill industry. They pay for candidates. Boycotting their products is essential to the legalization of marijuana. That most definitely includes all professional sports. If you support the industries that don't want pot legal then you're shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## txhazard (Feb 23, 2011)

So what your trying to say is if i go get a tan i will be excepted into heaven?


----------



## pro grow (Feb 25, 2011)

For some reason people think that the non milfs that run this country probably used to smoke weed back in the day. No they did not. These are people who suck so bad are all non milfs. And by non milf I mean they have ugly kids, ugly, stupid, union employed husbands, and I defiantly would not want to see them naked. Obviously their husbands work for the unions because the non milfs would not be able to marry a legitimate male.

So basically the non milfs and their fat stupid union employed husbands obviously have deep seeded rage issues. They are not human beings. They are swine. And they know how to do one thing. You know when someone tries to talk to you and it just pisses you off big time because you seriously hate everything that that person is... Well they do this, but from behind a fucking typewriter or now a days, from behind a computer, so you cannot see them and never could, and that is how they are able to do so much wrong. If anybody could actually see who it is that is most hell bent on keeping marijuana down, and they could judge that person based on their non milfness, or union employment, as someone with deep seeded rage issues, and they still agreed that marijuana should be illegal, and they themselves are not non milfs or union employed, then I need to broaden my descriptions.


----------



## veggiegardener (Feb 25, 2011)

pro grow said:


> For some reason people think that the non milfs that run this country probably used to smoke weed back in the day. No they did not. These are people who suck so bad are all non milfs. And by non milf I mean they have ugly kids, ugly, stupid, union employed husbands, and I defiantly would not want to see them naked. Obviously their husbands work for the unions because the non milfs would not be able to marry a legitimate male.
> 
> So basically the non milfs and their fat stupid union employed husbands obviously have deep seeded rage issues. They are not human beings. They are swine. And they know how to do one thing. You know when someone tries to talk to you and it just pisses you off big time because you seriously hate everything that that person is... Well they do this, but from behind a fucking typewriter or now a days, from behind a computer, so you cannot see them and never could, and that is how they are able to do so much wrong. If anybody could actually see who it is that is most hell bent on keeping marijuana down, and they could judge that person based on their non milfness, or union employment, as someone with deep seeded rage issues, and they still agreed that marijuana should be illegal, and they themselves are not non milfs or union employed, then I need to broaden my descriptions.


I worked a union job for thirty years and am now retired. Fuck you and your stupid attitude. My entire crew smoked pot. I supply most of them with clones, annually. Try learning a little before you spout shit. "deep seeded"? You need to go back to school.


----------



## Senor Mitch Spence (Feb 27, 2011)

kamonra said:


> no its not interesting i can prove it all scientifically


dude. i am thinking and doing the same thing. 
do you get the whole black hole/light multiuniverse thing? and how its all infinite and infinitely shrinking while infinitely expanding?

dude, you got to believe. the sun is a living being with feelings too. the solar flare and all of the end of the world shit will only happen if the sun is miserable and no-one likes it. it just is depressed that everything is running sooo poorly on the planet.


----------



## Senor Mitch Spence (Feb 27, 2011)

veggiegardener said:


> I worked a union job for thirty years and am now retired. Fuck you and your stupid attitude. My entire crew smoked pot. I supply most of them with clones, annually. Try learning a little before you spout shit. "deep seeded"? You need to go back to school.


dude, you just got trolled. 
http://images0.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/3820313/And-I-aint-even-trollin-Cuz-Ima-cat.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=cat-troll


----------



## veggiegardener (Feb 28, 2011)

Senor Mitch Spence said:


> dude, you just got trolled.
> http://images0.memegenerator.net/ImageMacro/3820313/And-I-aint-even-trollin-Cuz-Ima-cat.jpg?imageSize=Medium&generatorName=cat-troll


Thanks.

I hadn't seen that sort of thing, before. Only been on line, about 20 years.

This neighborhood is going to shit.


----------



## bobbypyn (Feb 28, 2011)

wow.... this OP is wack as fuck, real talk. But I'll go ahead and tell you all the REAL REASON they are afraid of marijuana use; it opens up our awareness of who we are as human beings, and that alone is our only hope of destroying their tyranny. We have innate abilities that those who would call themselves our masters do not possess and these abilities are quite powerful weapons. Same story with entheogenic substances; they don't want you talking to God directly, no; you need a Priest for that and that priest works for a company called the Vatican... don't get me started on those assholes. Bottom line: there are what most people call aliens, but they're not extraterrestrials, they are evil time travelling humans and they hate humanity as it exists and think we should be enslaved, and we are (why do you think the pyramid is unfinished on the dollar bill?) But consciousness expanding substances often lead to mystical experiences that threaten their control.


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 28, 2011)

bobbypyn said:


> wow.... this OP is wack as fuck, real talk. But I'll go ahead and tell you all the REAL REASON they are afraid of marijuana use; it opens up our awareness of who we are as human beings, and that alone is our only hope of destroying their tyranny. We have innate abilities that those who would call themselves our masters do not possess and these abilities are quite powerful weapons. Same story with entheogenic substances; they don't want you talking to God directly, no; you need a Priest for that and that priest works for a company called the Vatican... don't get me started on those assholes. Bottom line: there are what most people call aliens, but they're not extraterrestrials, they are evil time travelling humans and they hate humanity as it exists and think we should be enslaved, and we are (why do you think the pyramid is unfinished on the dollar bill?) But consciousness expanding substances often lead to mystical experiences that threaten their control.


this thread has now proven to me that people CAN smoke too much pot.. im going to do some cocaine instead now...


----------



## bobbypyn (Feb 28, 2011)

enjoy your crack. I love it when ignorance displays as arrogance!!! \m/ \m/


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 2, 2011)

The real reason marijuana is illegal is because one man irrationally decided that marijuana was evil incarnate and created a propaganda campaign that was so successful in demonizing the plant that some of the same tactics are still in use all these decades later. There was no low he was not willing to stoop to in order to make sure that the "evil" weed was banished from existence FOREVER and EVER. It's an epic tale filled with all sorts of atrocities and injustices. A nightmarish journey of twists and turns that will hopefully end soon.


----------



## pro grow (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x18amp_puff-daddy-victory-ft-biggie-busta_music

Has been what I have been doing. IDK any other way to describe it to you. now 
I JUST WOKE UP!
WHAT AM i DOING HERE?
Go away. I got x ray vision and your appearance disgusts me. Every time I want to X Ray in, some bitch stops me. Fuck this shit. what else can I do? I cant eat it, and it is still moist. Point taken but I don't respect that shit you bitches call "_the American Dream_"


----------



## watchmefly420 (Mar 21, 2011)

kamonra said:


> it is obvious most whites cant understand the god concept ... improper sunlight obsorbtion ..... keep smoking u need it .... better repent .. or the sun will burn u as well ....look a love you all i want you to be cured but you fuckrs wont listen and repent


 Man this guy must be a racist, spitting bullshit, go continue to smoke yourself retard, I'm hoping for the first marijuana OD so no one else will have to read your retarded post, thus making the world a better place.


----------



## zunny10 (Mar 24, 2011)

I only read the first line, but if your going with the "god put it on earth for us to have" approach, then consider alcohol opitates, etc.
I favor legalization, i just think that some people have the wrong idea


----------



## Farfenugen (Jun 27, 2011)

I am my own god. I don't need no book of rules scribed by a bunch of sun-baked wanderers to tell me what I can and cannot do. The only sin there is, is the one where a person bows to the will of another. That's why they knock on your door in the middle of the day when you're having sex, it's to recruit more members. The more members they garner, the more their faith is vindicated and their punishments against that faith, justified. Just look over yonder to the middle east. Wackbar Nutjob and the rest if those heat-stroked shafties. Draw a comic of their grand poobah and off with your head.

Can you say Royale with cheese?


----------



## omighty (Jun 28, 2011)

ok no just no http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNf-P_5u_Hw this is why we have gods


----------

